# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في الشريعة الإسلامية >  دور المملكة العربية السعودية في مكافحة الإرهاب

## Hajer

أدعوكم لقرائة مقالي الأول في knol، والذي يتحدث عن:
دور المملكة العربية السعودية في مكافحة الإرهاب

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/rub1zdp8ietq/3#

يسعدني سماع تعليقاتكم وآرائكم

----------


## safih-bawazeer

*[align=justify] <H4>مقال زاخر ذهبي ،وطريقة سرد مترابطة ، ويكفي وجود المقطع الحاوي كلمة والدنا سماحة الشيخ ابن باز فهي في كفة لوحدها ،، هاجر المانع لا حرمت الأجر وووفقت في الدارين ،، اختك/ صفيه عبد اللطيف باوزير* 

**

[/align]</H4>

----------


## Hajer

صفيه،
أسعدني مرورك وتعليقك

----------


## هيثم الفقى

**

*متميزة كعادتك أ. هاجر* 
*هذا تعليقى ذيل الرابط ...* 




> *موضوع متميز جدا بارك الله فيكى*
> *المبدعة أ.هاجر المانع المؤلفة* 
> *أشيد بمجهوداتكم المستمرة فى التوعية الفكرية للمواطنين بمخاطر الارهاب وعواقبه من خلال تحريركم للعديد من المقالات الهادفة أمنيا وفكريا واجتماعيا ودينيا وتراثيا .*
> *سدد الله خطاكم ووفقكم لما فيه كل الخير للأمة الاسلامية .*
> *هيثم الفقى*
> *المحامى*

----------


## Hajer

شحنات تحفيز أستمدها من ردودك أستاذي
لك كل الود

----------


## محمد الحيدري

شكرا لك على الموضوع

----------


## kura

حفظ الله المملكة العربية السعودية ملكا وشعبا

----------


## khaledkhamis

اللهم احفظ شعبنا الكريم واحفظ المملكة

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا لك على الموضوع

----------

